# IUI Girls Part 146



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, Good luck & Lost of babydust


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes*  
      
*2006 Sucess *  
Anita IUI BFP FEB 
Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB

*2ww Baby Makers* 
      
Sair 
CK6
HellyS
Lou
Redpepper
Dillydolly
Jaynemay
Bodia
Mands
Mouse14
Coral
Lucy

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go*
    

Katrina
Claire
Britta
Magpie

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!*  
     
Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Minow
Molly 
Catspjs 
Deb30 
Struthie 
KellyL 
Babyfish
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march
JanT
Misty
Millers
Kizzy
TessaF
Kizzymouse
Chickadee
Kely42
Kitty H
Rebecca

*Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments *  
    
Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption

Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to the list.
Claire


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

just wanted to congratulate all those IUI girls who have had a BFP... Charliezoom I'm so pleased for you!

Eva xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm on my 2ww. When should i notice my first symptoms. Do they happen straight away the the egg is fertilised or when the egg implants?


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi !

Eva - cheers Hun LOL xx  

Mouse - Not until the embie implants will you get any symptoms if at all. Some people just get no symptoms and are PG some get loads and aren't pg -   is cruel.
I did get frequent weeing as one pretty early on last two times of getting pg but don't remember that on the first one (lost 2 of those bubs, but really hope to be able to keep this one). I temp chart so I noticed an implantation dip on day 6, I saw my chart was triphasic, I had spottting on days 6, 9 & 12 past O and I felt a bit 'different' from day 9 onwards. Sometimes the symptoms are the pessaries or natural porgesterone in your system or just PMT so it is real hard to play the 2ww game. But all the babydust I can shoot your way   don't go too   and stay positive!    LOl x

LOL to all 2ww, jabbin, sniffin, basting and wating (oh and boozing girls too!  ) !   
LOL to you all Charlie xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Claire,
Please can you remove me from the 2WW list as I definitely got a BFN.

I am in limbo at the mo, starting 2nd IUI in April.

Thanks


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hope everyone is OK - can't keep away. Promise I won't clog up the thread too often. Just wanted to give Mouse and all other 2WWaiters with no symptoms hope - I had no symptoms whatsoever before my BFP. No spotting, no nausea, no tiredness, no frequent weeing, no cramps around time AF was due. So never give up your positive thoughts! 

And a quick thought on avoiding high heels - Drs used to think an inverted uterus was a cause of infertility too at one point til it was disproved....I'm sure it cannot be! Urban myth?

Best of luck to all this week  

Kitty x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Hi Kitty! Oh so true - one inverted uterus here! So maybe keep the heels!?!
How are you doing hun? Do you have an early scan or do your clinic not do that? I think mine will be on 10th March. Are you going to post on BFP thread with Candy and the girls? I think sweetcheecks is - she is so over the moon, lol x. I hope you are keeping well and have the best 8months ever. Keep in touch x

Keep the faith you   ers!

Kizzy - did you have a good  ?

Rebecca - How many HPT's have seen the light of day since we last spoke? Do any have a BFP? If you have tested I really hope so!  

Thanks for all the best wishes for Dh's stay in Hospital. Hopefully it will be short & sweet. Thanks everso.

LOL to you all   Charlie xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Charlie,
Doing ok thanks. Starting to feel a bit 'odd' now and v tired. First scan on 27th Feb. Yes will probably migrate to the BFPs. BTW I also have an inverted uterus.

This may seem like an incredibly stupid question...but do you measure the number of weeks you are from conception or first date of lmp?  

Really wishing you all the best, Charlie. We can follow our progress together!

Hope everyone had a good weekend x


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all, sorry slightly manic weekend so haven't been on - not stopped me testing a few times though (I am not going to confess how many, but more than one a day, thank goodness they are cheap!)

I got the Acon ultra early ones from the internet.  They do work out much cheaper than clearblue etc from Boots, but I got a pack of 25.  I suppose I have got 18 or so left, but even so, I think I might be better off buying the ones from Boots - at least then the cost would stop over testing.

And what was the result of all this testing, I hear you cry??  Inconclusive still, I am afarid.  I have seen (possibly in my imagination) a VERY faint line twice, and the rest of the time nothing.  No I am on the rollercoaster of testing I suppose I will test again in the morning.  

Poor you Mouse, I hope you are feeling better.  I read somewhere that if you are ill before you ovulate then it can delay or prevent ovulation, but that if you are ill after ovulation that it should have no effect.  The little egg is off on its own little mission and nothing you can do will get in its way if it wants to implant.  So don't worry too much.  And as to symptoms, I really don't think it can tell you anything, you just have to wait.....

Kitty, you measure the number of weeks from the date of your last period, so most people are at least 4 weeks pg before they even know about it - great isn't it.  Of course, if you want a more accurate due date you should really measure from 14 days before ovulation, if that is different.  Would be in my case this month as I ovulated on day 20!

Hope to speak tomorrow!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Kitty,

Just as Rebecca says they will measure your date from last menstral period (LMP) until you have a scan that shows dates to be any different. If you know your date of O then take 14 days back from then to give a pretend LMP date. 

I hope your scan goes well. Not long now! I bet you are excited.

Oh Rebecca hope you get a conculsive one soon!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

OMG a few days away and I miss loads!!

Somerset was nice, a little wet and abit frosty between my mum and DH (oh joy) so quite glad to be home!!

I've read all the posts but can't quite remember everyone, so this is a bit lame but

 to all who need one

 to everyone and good lucks and  .

I will catch up with you all properly in the week.

Love Janet xxx

Its nice to be back with you, I've missed it!!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Jan,

How was the bed?  

Hope you managed to have some nice and relaxing time without the frosty atmosphere!

LOL charlie xx


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Good morning. I am a newbie and I have some questions i hope you all can help me with. Dp and I are to have a 3 month meet this pm with gynaegologist. Since I last saw him i have had a BFP and a mc  . That was my 1st ever pg. Should I be asking for anti body blood tests because of my age? I feel there is no time to faff around having 2 more IUIs when antibodies might be fighting against us. Anything else I should be asking for? I have left this to the last minute as usual. Hope you can advise! Thanks


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, sorry I couldn't catch up with you all over the weekend. I've been feeling so tired. Does anyone else get this with the injections? 

Thanks for all your support, it is really really appreciated. I'm feeling much more upbeat today so your thoughts must have done the trick.

Chickadee, I've got 2 more days of injections before they decide if they'll abandon. If they do my next cycle will begin start of March so we can def keep each other company! How are you doing with the waiting?

Claire, how's the injections going? Still really thirsty?

Dillydolly, good luck for the scan tomorrow.

Tessa, hope you had a good weekend, how's it going with you?

Misky, how are you doing? Are you waiting for AF so you can start treatment? Or waiting for an appt? 

Kizzy, how are you holding up? Are you starting to enjoy being "normal"!! for a bit? I've got everything crossed that April will be your month hon.

Charlie, has it all sunk in yet?! Kitty, glad you're sticking around for a bit! It'll be great to hear from you when you've had your scan! I bet you both can't wait!

How was your holiday Jan? Did you manage to get your BMS in?!! or is that too rude a question!   

Rebecca, good luck with the testing today, I've got everything crossed that you get a great BFP today!

Mouse, hope you're feeling better today. I'm sure you'll be ok and it won't have affected anything.

Amanda, how are you feeling now? Better I hope. Any sign of ovulation? 

Liz, how are the injections going for you? 

Deborah, hello to you! how are you doing? 

Katrina, how are you doing? 

I can't believe the heels thing! That's so funny. What will they think of next??

Anyway, a little update on me. I now have 1 follie at 11.9mm so they're upping the drugs to 200iu for today and tomorrow to see what it does. So      a little follie dance for me! Here's hoping it gets  nice and big. 

 for all those on the 2ww and   for everyone else.

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Take care and speak to you all later on
Lu
xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello Kelly, good luck for your appt this afternoon. 
Welcome to our thread, the girlies here are lovely.

With regard to your appt, I can't advise as I've never had a pregnancy yet so don't know much about these things. I'm really sorry to hear about your m/c though honey.



I'm sure one of the more knowledgeable girls will be more than happy to advise.

Good luck Kelly
Lu


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks Lucy for your positive thoughts. I am keeping everything crossed   for me and you!

take care
Kelly


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Right Lu thats your lot for today. Hope it helps... In a way I hope we won't cycle together cos that would mean that this months is finally working for you. If not then you, me and Misky can all be cyclers together...lol So far the waiting has been ok...

Rebecca   and good luck to Kelly too...welcome, hope everything goes ok for you today

Speak to everyone later

J x


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Kizzy, I hope that you are having a great time being normal again. April will be here before you know it!

Charlie and Kitty, I hope that you are enjoying your BFPs.  I am sure that you will cry at your scans, once you have seen that little heart beat!

I hope you made that mattress sqeak on holiday Jan!

Kelly, I agree with you that you should be exploring all the options with your consultant.  Ask lots of questions and I hope that you come away with all the answers you need.

Good luck to all the stabbers out there!

No good news here I am afraid - another negative test, and I am now running out of time.  I had been quite hopeful, but now I am getting quite pessimistic.  Still, test day is meant to be tomorrow, so I can give it another 24 hours.  I am now wondering whether to go to the clinic for a blood test tomorrow morning whatever, just so I can get a final answer (and stop using the blasted pessaries!) 

Feeling a bit down in the dumps now - and a bit sick as well!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Aww Rebecca, I'm sorry you're down in the dumps. Hopefully you'll get some good news tomorrow.   lots of cuddles for you too.  

Thanks for the great follie dance Chickadee - you're a star honey! I hope its working too but if not then it will be great to cycle together! Helps keep you sane to have someone to chat to!

Lu
x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Welcome Kelly, I hope your appointment goes ok.

Lu, you've had a really tough time of it this cycle haven't you! I hope These two more days of injections and a bit of follie dancing       will make that follie grow lovely and big! Sending some positive thought your way!

Rebecca - have you tested again yet? How are you feeling?

Hiya Jan, glad you had a good time at the weekend.

Kizzy, Kartina & Tessa how was your weekends? Not too boozy I hope! 

Hows your 2ww going Amanda? 

Claire, how are you? Do you still have the thirst?

Misky - just about to reply to your pm!

 to Dillydolly, Chickadee, Deborah, Mouse, Sair, Nikki and anybody else I have forgotton - eek!

Hi to Charlie & Kitty  and   again! Also to Vicks and Anita if you pop in!


Well the injections are going ok. DH is doing them, which it working well for both of us. I must admit though, I have been really moody since they started and I'm quite down as 

well. I think maybe its the thought of weeks of wondering if it will work - with no guarantees. I'm not sleeping well either - which I guess doesn't help. I'm really trying to turn it 

round to positive thinking. I think I'll feel better approaching Friday, as that's when my next scan is. 

Liz
x


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

good luck magpie with the injections. 

thanks for the support and best wishes from everyone. I will feedback what the consultant says.

fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Liz, sorry to hear you've been moody, they seem to make me that way too. Hang in there and don't go too   or   

Glad the injections are not too bad though. I found they didn't hurt in my tummy but made me sick but in the thigh it does hurt. Not putting the needle in but when you take it out, it sort of makes your leg ache! Especially when you run out of drugs and have to inject twice in one day!! It's all fun and games eh!

Thanks the follie dancing. I did an actual one last night round the living room, was trying to show Ryan what the dancing banana looked like!!! Hee hee how silly did I look!

Well keep with the positive thinking honey!               

Good luck with the appt Kelly, let us know how you get on.  
x


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hello girls i'm new so be gentle i dont know what i,m doing on pc. today is day 3 4 me had iui on friday . this is my 3rd attempt ,1st one i m/c at 7 weeks. is there any one also on 2wk its driving me nuts love cora.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls ,
Just a quickie!!
YES YES YES i AM ENJOYING BEING NORMAL!!!

Was great going out on Sat night with my beloved, we are gonna have lots of fun before it all starts again!!!

Lucy...hope the bigger dose helps follie grow, your real life follie dance mightve helped!!  

Magpie, you are doin good with those injections! They didnt affect me it was pessaries I found evil!!  

Rebecca,,,sorry chick hope your result changes tomorrow  


well I will just send hugs and good luck to everyone else!!   

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeee XXX


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello Coral, I had typed a reply but it got lost somewhere in the system??!! Strange.

Welcome to our thread, the girls are so helpful. I'm not on my 2ww yet as am waiting for my follies to grow to a decent size!! 

Sorry you're going   - from what I gather the 2ww is not a nice thing. Hopefully it'll get easier and you'll get a lovely BFP to show for it. You know what they say... 3rd time lucky.

Kizzy, nice to hear from you! Glad you had a good weekend! Hugs to you too!  

Take care everyone
Lu
xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Welcome to the newbies

Well had my 2nd scan toady, which showed 1 follicle on the left ovary about 11.7mm, the radiographer also seems to think that I have Poliscystic ovaries on my right ovary.  But how can this be as there was nothing there on Friday, they don't just come that quick do they.  The clinic said not to take much notice, as the internal scans can make multiple follicles appear to be policystic, and to see what happens on weds.

Yes the thirst has stopped now, and am back to my normal self. thanks ladies.

Good luck ladies

Claire


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all.

Good to hear all is well Kizzy, I expect I will be going you in the normal life soon.

Welcome Coral, yep, the 2ww is awful.  Try to stay sane as long as possible and DO NOT TEST EARLY (If only I could practice what I preach!)

Glad the scan went well Claire.  I wouldn't worry too much about being told you have a polycystic right ovary.  I was told that I had polycystic ovaries once, and then the next person said what rubbish, it was just the remains of the follicle from ovulation the previous month.  Just will on that follie on the left!

Lu, nearly 12mm, that is coming along nicely now.  Remember they can grow up to 2mm a day.  Just get lots of rest and will it to grow!

Nothing to report here.  Still not decided whether or not to make the trip to the clinic in the morning.  At least then I would know, and I am going out tomorrow night, so I could have a drink if it is a BFN - how shallow is that!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Claire good luck for Wednesday 

Hey Coral hope you are ok and the 2ww doesn't drive you completely insane!

Lu hope your follies are doing what you tell them to hun...I'm sure you'll keep us updated lol

Magpie, glad to hear the stabbin is going ok...your DH is braver than mine, he couldn't even look when I did the injections 

Rebecca, hope you get better news tomoro 

Kizzy, so pleased you had a good weekend and that stuff hasn't gotten you down...like Rebecca says April will be here b4 u know it

bye for now ladies

J x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi ladies!

Lu - good to hear you sound a bit more upbeat - sending      to help follies with their growth spurt!  Fingers crossed for you lady!!

Kizzy - glad you enjoed weekend - its good not to be all    for a change eh after 2ww?

Hi coral - welcome aboard the rollercoaster!

Claire - hope next scan shows lovely follies for you!

Magpie - hope you have managed to get some sleep - i think its one of the things they don't warn you about - the fact that by the end of the IF journey you could carry three weeks of shopping round in those bags...!!  I caught sight of myself in the mirror in tescos on saturday and saw two lovely panda eyes staring back.... i've never used so much eye cream in my life - and everyone at work keeps commenting on how tired i look - thanks a bunch!  seriously , i know some of the ladies on here love yoga - i'm a real fan and it does help you sleep a bit better, or at least gives you something to do when you're up and about in the wee small hours! 


Hello to everyone else out there!

take care  

xx


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Coral I'm a newbie too.
thanks for the support Liz and Magpie and others I may have missed.

Back from the hosp. Chelsea and Westminster.

I have LOTS of foliies according to my files which is good  , but I am 42 which is not so good  

Dr suggests carry on with clomid and IUI as had BFP on my 1st go. 2 more of those 2 go then....
Then if they don't work, some diff drugs.

It was a useful appt and i like the consultant which helps.

So the rollercoaster starts again. Just got to wait for   to appear.

Good luck to us all and lots of


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Evening girls. Should be in bed, but have just finished work. Very naughty!!

Coral and Kelly42 - welcome to you both. I am a newbie too (joined earlier in the month)! I am sorry to hear that you have both had miscarriages and truly hope that this is 3rd time lucky for you Coral and that the consultation has put your mind to rest Kelly. 

Lucy - many many follie dances coming your way. I really really hope it goes well for you on Wednesday and if not it will be you, me and Chickadee next month! To answer your question, I am waiting for AF so I can start treatment. Very bad skin at the moment indicates the witch is on her way! 

Rebecca - Sorry you are feeling low, hugs and care coming your way. I really hope you get a full nights sleep tonight and that the results are clear and positive for you tomorrow.

Charlie - Hubby is home tomorrow. Hope all went well for him. 

Magpie - OMG, moody and allowing someone else with a needle close to you! What joys I have to come. 

JanT - We did all wonder about the squeaky bed! I would have thought the whether would have been cold enough without frosties between mum and DH. Hope all is thawed now and you got to enjoy some of the Somerset country side. did you say your next tx is in March? You may be cycling with Chickadee and I as well. 

Amanda - hope you are feeling brighter than before the weekend. 

Clare1 - the list looks great. I imagine it is a mission. Hope the scan on Wednesday goes well and that your magazine quote has been refuted in every common sense article since! Without chocolate and heels were would we be, I ask you!

Chickadee - Glad I am not the only one who joins too early. I do feel like a bit of an impostor. So you may be holding my hand next month, being lead by the experienced and wise!!

Mouse14 - Hope you are feeling much better and that nasty tummy bug has not upset all the necessaries! 

Well ladies, have a lovely day tomorrow. Hope it is sunny and warmer. I am tired of being cold!

take care
M x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello to all

I don't know how everyone keeps up with the news as there is so  much 

I hope everyone is OK

Liz - the injections made me mega grumpy a few days before AF I was felt like a really horrid person. I apologised to DP for being horrid and he said I wasn't. I know he was lying and just trying to be nice. The night before AF I could have happily slapped someone 

Lucy - thanks for your kind thoughts for tomorrow. I will let you know how I get on 

and   welcome to the newbies


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Just wanted to say hello ladies and I hope you all have a great day.
Will come back later for personals.


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Morning all

The squeaky bed, well it was a no no really!  Did manage a little BMS but not enough I fear.  I've been a little lapse this cycle anyway, think its because I know I've got IUI coming up next month (not the right attitude is it   )  It would be good to be going through tx with some of you again, AF due 1st weekend in March.

Lu - how are you sweetie, hope the follie dancing is working.

Hi Kelly42 and Coral - nice to 'meet' you girls.

Tessa hope you are getting more sleep, it does take it out of you doesn't it.  Its not supposed to be like this!! 

Magpie - the whole IUI thing turned me in to a complete ***** !!  I'm suprised DH stuck around - heres looking forward to next month!!  So your not alone on the moodiness!

Claire - hope follies and ovaries behaving, I was under the impression that PCOS didn't just happen like that, its abit like endo happens over time!  Mind you when I had my lap I was told I definately had PCOS then when they got in there it ws fine  

Rebecca - Have you tested again, I'm positive thinking for you  

Kizzy you sound so cheerful again girl    thats good, i'm pleased you have picked yourself up - enjoy yourself and have fun  

Mouse hope you are fully recovered now.  

Chickadee and Misky we cold be cycle buddies next month - we can hold each others hands!!

Hi Charliezoom, how are you feeling  

Good luck for the scan dillydolly  

Hi to everyone else, sorry to miss some of you.  Hope 2ww are going well not too much  .

Good luck for scans, jabbing and basting.

 and love

Jan xxx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Morning all.

Just a quickie, nothing good to report.  Got another BFN hpt this morning, but went for the blood test anyway.  Will phone clinic for the results later.

Still, I am going out tonight, so at least I can have a few drinks if it is a BFN as I fear.

Speak later.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Rebecca, 
I'm so sorry to hear that honey. Fingers crossed for the blood test though.

Jan,
Sorry you didn't get much   shame really as that's one great thing about holidays!  To be honest I really don't feel like it as much as I usually do now I'm on these injections. Poor Ryan! 

Liz, how are you feeling now? Have the grumps gone?  

Can't wait for the scan tomorrow, I just want to know now if they've grown any! Just another 8mm to go! Could take a while though to grow that much!

Lu
x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Sorry guys, a me post. Sadly I have had a miscarriage. Am obviously devasted but want to get back onto IUI as soon as poss so I'll be sticking around. Hope all the rest of the BFPers stick.

Kitty x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

oh Kitty, I am so sorry. That's really bad news for you honey.
 

Well hopefully you'll have better luck next time around chick.

My thoughts are with you.

Lu
xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hey all!

I'm feeling brighter today! The weather probably helps as it is quite sunny here at the moment. I have taken a much more positive attitude towards it all today, and am letting

myself get excited (but still realistic) about it all now. I bought a book about relaxing yesterday and I'm off to read it in a mo. Going to listen to some hypnotherapy too - I'll be 

sooooo chilled  


Also I was a bit naughty last night and had half a Guinness in the pub. I washed it down with lots of water, but it did relax me & I slept much better. Its not something I intend 

to do on a regular basis, but it helped! 


We are getting through the drugs too! Only one injection tonight instead of two - hurrah! But back to two tomorrow  . But it really is getting better! &  can feel my ovaries 

aching - a good sign I reckon??


Sorry it's been a 'me' message, I'll come back and do some personals tomorrow, as I'm going to a kinesiology session soon & then off to the cinema (hard life eh?)

Hope everyone is ok 

Liz
x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Oh Kitty - so sorry to hear your news

   

Liz
x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Liz, glad you're feeling more positive about things. I am today too. Had a lovely bath with chocolate and tea last night, so naughty but hey I think I needed it after not sleeping well recently.

Have fun at the cinema chick.

Lu


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Kitty – 
I have just read your post- I am so, so sorry to hear your news. 

Sending you a big hug and every best wishes for your next attempt at IUI.
  
love
Amanda x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Jan – sorry to hear that things were frostie between mum and dh – glad u managed some squeak free BMS – did you ever think you would discuss when and how often you ‘get to it’ with strangers?!  

Hi Kelly – what good news about your follies – try not to worry about your age. There are lots of ladies on this site that are your age or a lot older with BFP’s and babies to tell you about  

Liz – hope you manage to keep up the pma – it is really tough – especially when tired. While you are stimming make sure you drink lots (water!) – it will help. Although I just read your recent post about your guiness – think of the iron, that’s a plus!  

Kizzy – great to hear your are having fun – good for you – let your hair down  

Claire great to hear about your follie growing, I think some months u can produce cysts which disperse naturally – but hopefully yours are all follies! 

Rebecca- I am really hoping that your HPT’s are a duff batch and that you get better results later today. If you don’t then have a double or two!  

Lucy – I hope you got some good news about your follies today – and great to see you are feeling better  


Coral - hello! sorry for the delay in sending you a pm. I hope you are not going too mad - wait till week 2!

Hi girls, thanks for all your messages - my MPA is back on track ta, largely down to all of your kind words. I am working on the theory that this is v unlikely to work as 1) I think I ovulated nearly 2 days after I should have (could be wrong). 2) I think I have a mild thyroid/ adrenal problem which means it would be hard for me to concieve apparantly. and 3) the IUI just felt too early for me. BUT... that's not to say that I have given up hope, I am just not thinking about it too much - although next week could be entirely different ball game!!!!!!!!! the one interesting sign for me - is that my skin is terrible this month, I can not remember when I last had such a spotty face.    

Hello to Tessa, Chickadee, Misky, DillyDolly, Charlie and to anyone else I have rudely missed off
best wishes and    to all
Love
Amanda xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Kitty sending you a big  , i'm so sorry, would be good if you stick around though.

Amanda you are right, its mad isn't it!!  Discussing allsorts with relative strangers    mind you kind of feel like I know you all.  Its nice you all listen!  

Love jan x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Kitty, so sorry to hear your bad news, good luck for your next go! Big hugs coming your way! 

As for me, it's still the waiting game. I'm feeling more relaxed about it this time round, which is strange for me. I guess "what will be, will be"! Don't what we are going to next if this time doesn't work!  

Feeling a lot better today, not quite 100%, so having the rest of the week off work. As i work in a hospital, i don't want to be vulnerble to other bugs, especially at the moment! I have lost 3/4 of a stone, looking a bit scrawny and DH doesn't like it. Saw myself in the mirror today, and to be honest i prefer my curves! 

I'm hoping the witch   doesn't turn up. Going to start a NO AF dance. Come join me fellow 2ww'ers!
   

Good luck to everyone, 

Love Mouse.xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Kitty 

I'm so so sorry hun.
Big big         

Take good care

Love Charlie xx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Kitty,  I am so sorry, huge hugs coming your way.  

I have just spoken to the clinic and a BFN for me.  I knew it was coming in my heart, but it still horrible to have it confirmed.  Feeling a bit down.


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Mands - thanks for the encouragement and I shall try to keep  

Kitty - so sorry for your loss. Look after yourself.

Kelly


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Rebecca, sorry you've had a BFN. I really hope that you are able to have a little brother or sister for your 2 girls. I'll keep everything crossed for you. Enjoy your night out tonight honey, let your hair down for a change.

Glad you're feeling better Mouse, I'd love to lose some weight like that but wouldn't want to be poorly to do it. I had gastro enteritus (spelling?!) and lost a stone in a week, that was a nasty bug but great to get down to a size 10 again. Hmm shame I'm back up to a 14 again! PCOS is a mean old thing!

Hi Charlie, how are you doing? 

Lu
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls,
Just popped on to say    for Kitty, I'm so so sorry luv, hope you will be fine and can start again soon ( we might be cycle buddies again   )

Rebecca, sorry about your BFN hun, enjoy yourself tonight, and keep your chin up, enjoy the lovely girls you have    

And also Lucy I wanted to wish you luck for your scan tomorrow!!  Hope that follie has grown!!  

Not much to report here, AF is almost away so now it'll be waiting for witch to arrive again for me!!  , then I can start down regging.  Will keep in touch tho and of course be popping in to see how you all are getting on!!


Sending all you lovely IUI girls some    and   

XXXXX


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


kitty - im soo sorry sweetie      

katrinar - how are you doing honey?


just a quickie just now, will pop back later


xxdeborahxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Rebecca & Kitty, sorry to hear your news...  Good luck for next time Kitty. Whats the next step for you Rebecca?

Lucy heres another folie dance - trying hard for you hun lol       

Hope everyone else is ok

J x


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi Chickadee,

We were using donor sperm - sibling sperm that we have had on store since dd1.  There is only enough left for one more go, so I guess when we are ready we will give it our last shot.  I haven't yet talked it through with dh.  On the one hand I think we might be better to do it quite soon, because I am not getting any younger and it would mean that we got off the tx rollercoaster.  But on the other hand I want to give it the best chance I can, and maybe that means waiting for a bit to get over the stress of this go.

I do know that I am very lucky, believe me, but I also want another LO so much it hurts!!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kitty so sorry to hear about your loss, sending you lots of hugs.  

Deborah I am not bad, had a good night last Saturday and drank way too much, and going out this Saturday drinking but having fun till next appointment, is AF shown up yet?

Big Hello to everyone else  

Katrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


katrinar -    is due next wednesday, which probably means that because i want her to show she will take her time, glad you had a lovely weekend.



hi to everyonexx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Kitty - so sorry to hear of your loss sending a .  take care of yourself hun.

Rebecca - sorry to hear of your bfn -    on their way.

sorry not to do any more Pms but jsut finished working and need a hairwash before CSi...

ttfn

xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Rebecca,

I hope that whatever you decide, it all works out for you hun. Just because you have been lucky enough to have your daughters doesn't mean you don't deserve the son you want too 

Take care of yourself

J x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Kitty - so sorry to hear of your news hun    Take care of yourself.  Sending you lots of love and hugs.

Rebecca - Sorry to hear things didn't work out for you this time.  Good luck with whatever you decide to do next... remember we are here for you.  

Lots of love and hugs to everyone else and sending loads of           and      

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the follie dancing Chickadee - you're fab! Ryan did another one for me yesterday round the living room so fingers crossed for tomorrow!

Rebecca, I've got everything crossed for next time.

Hi Sarah, how you doing? 

Thanks for the best wishes Kizzy! 

Hello to everyone else too. I'll catch up properly tomorrow with you all.

Have a good evening

Lu
xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hiya Lucy!

I'm fine thanx!  Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun.. really hoping all that follie dancing is doing the trick.  Better make sure you do some in the waiting room just to be on the safe side!!

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, I had just written a post with every one and then lost it. How does that happen. 

Most of all wanted to say hi to Kitty and Rebecca. 

Kitty, take some time to nurture yourself. Thinking of you and sending you lots of strength. 

Rebecca - I was not going to mention your other little girls as it is this little possibility that you are grieving for. I really hope your next attempt (when you are ready) brings about a huge definite positive! 

Lucy - follie dances for you

Mouse - no witch dances for you 

Magpie - hope the movie was good and the kenesiology was good! 

TessaF - I like CSI too, just did not get to watch it tonight as DH has commandeered the tele!!

Others, thinking of you and hoping you have restful evening. 

Take care

M x


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Evening all,

Did not get out this evening in the end because it looks like DD1 has chicken pox (doctor was not sure) and my mum (who was meant to be babysitting) had shingles a few years ago and so should not come into contact with CP - so DH went on his own.  Hopefully we can get out together at the weekend (if we can find another babysitter).

Thank you all for your support - I do not know how I could get through this all without you.  Hopefully I will be a bit cheerier tomorrow!


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

hello everybody

Kitty I hope you are OK

Rebecca I hope you are OK too and I think the sibling donor sperm linked with dd1  is a brilliant idea, I didn't know this was done. Do it when the time feels right for you

Lucy I hope your follicles have grown, let us know

I went for a scan today and a diffferent lady did it - its usually the Dr. It took her ages to find my left ovary   and I don't think she was too impressed with it but my right has 2 follicles in 1 of 8mm and 1 of 6mm and the Dr said that I was a bit slow.....so am back on the injections and back for another scan on Monday. The Dr also said that DP's sperm count wasn't particulary good at the last IUI and that could be why it didn't work. I wish they has warned me 'cos I have spent days thinking everything is my fault    and now I can blame DP too  . I told him he needed  , thats  DP and not Dr   so he found some vitamins, zinc and selenium the cupboard and has taken some

I 'll catch up more tomorrow


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

HUGS for Rebecca, I'm glad you've got one more shot at it honey, maybe we'll be cycling together? 

Dilly - my DP had 3 not so good sperm tests b4 iui but on day it was brilliant (still didnt work mind!), he stopped caffiene, alcohol, hot baths and took vits, selenium is v good clinic told me.

I hope your follies grow!! 

Follie dance for LU and you!!! ....C'mon follies GROW!!       


XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

wow girlies, thanks for all the follie dances! If they've not grown now they need some serious  . Little buggers eh! Ryan talked to them again today and danced again for them! He's such a sweetie! 

Rebecca, hope you're feeling more   today. Make sure you do the next IUI when you feel ready honey, you don't want to do it feeling all tense and stressed do you.

Sarah, nice to hear from you. Glad you're doing ok honey.

Misky, those lost posts are a mare, I lost a lovely long one the other day. How's the waiting for AF going for you?

Deborah,     for you. Hope she turns up nice and quickly for you and doesn't take her time to show up.

Kizzy, glad you're ok at the minute honey. Thanks for the dancing chick.

Dillydolly, I'm sorry you're having a rough time of it. Here's hoping your follies grow nice and big. I'm still waiting for mine to get past 12mm and I'm on day 17 now! Hopefully they'll have grown some over the past couple of days! 

Mouse,     for no AF.

Amanda, how's things with you? Skin still playing up?

Hello and hugs to Tessa, Jan, Katrina (glad you had a good weekend) Chickadee, Jilly, Claire. Sorry to those I've missed off. There's so many of us now!! 

Liz, how are you getting on? 

Anyway, I'm off for my scan at 3.30 so I'll post later tonight and let you know the outcome of your dancing! 

Have a good day chicks.

Lu
xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Morning ladies

Lu incase I don't get a chance to pop in later, good luck for this afternoon, will be thinking of you  

Rebecca, hope you are feeling abit better today - hope the chicken pox isn't causing too many problems, sorry you missed your night out  

Dillydolly   hope things improve on the follie front, chin up sweetie.

Hi to sair, deb, katrina, kizzy, misky, mouse, Liz, tessa, amanda, chickadee, charliezoom, kitty, keely, hope i've not missed anyone.

Hope the 2ww ers are ok, and the jabbers, basters, follie dancers, in betweenies (like me)! And all those waiting in hope for their AF!!

 to all

Love Jan xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Final dance before this afternoon Lu...        
 for your scan.  I think Ryan sounds like an absolute angel

J x

P.S catch up with everyone else l8r


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Ryan's fab but so you are lot! I don't know what I'd do without you all!

Huge hugs

Lu
xxxxx


----------



## royall (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi girls, I am new on this thread having just started  my first IUI with clomid, made one good follicle so was hopeful. Due for testing on 27th Feb but not hopeful now because I don't feel any different. Not sure if its been pmt but quite stressed & grumpy & need to consume chocolate!!! Good to know you are all out there & good luck to everyone


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

and welcome Royall, I hope the 2ww is driving you to  , hold on in there - not too many days left until you test!

Rebecca, sorry that it was a neg result this time. How is your DD today? - Chicken pox - yuk!

Lu -       fingers crossed for your scan! 

     for Dilly dolly too!

Hello Misky! My moodiness has lifted a bit & DH is very good at the injections - very little bruising!

Hi to everybody else!


In fact make that a      follie dance for me too! I hope they are growing big and fat! Drinking water like its going out of

fashion & the kinesiologist reckons that she got the blood moving round the body a bit more yesterday - go follies go!

Liz
x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Wecome to Royall, lots of     for your testing!

Glad you are feeling a little better Liz, DH is very good doing your inj mine couldn't even look!!

Lu, I'm just doing a last minute dance    for you - thinking of you.

Hi to everyone, just a quickie for now!

Jan xxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya, 

Welcome Royall sending you lots of    for testing

Lucy how are you, how did the scan go?

Rebecca sorry to hear it was neg, hope you are ok and good luck for next time sweetie.

Magpie      grow follies.

Hope you are all well, nothing to report from me, 3 weeks till I see cons.

DH away to Rangers game, come on the Gers   thats a joke, yous hoops fans will be laughing tonight.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello Jillypops, where have you been sweetie, hope you are ok


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

      for Liz for her follies! Lets hope they grow nice and big for you honey!

Mine are doing better, it must be all the mad dancing. They're at 14, 13 and 11 now! A week ago I only had 1 so they're doing something now! Thanks ever so much ladies.

Welcome Royall. Hope you're doing ok.     for your testing.

Dillydolly, how are your follies doing chick?



Katrina, those 3 weeks will go nice and quickly, good luck for when you do see the cons.   

I'm losing track now, who's next to test? I've got everything crossed for some good news on here. Misky, when is your test day honey? 

Hello and lots of love to Kizzy, Charlie, Chickadee, Jan, Sarah, Nikki (how are you doing?) Jilly, Mouse, Amanda, Tessa, Debs (are you still   dancing?). 

Rebecca, have you come to any decisions yet? 

Sorry if I've missed anyone again, I'm still really bubble headed! Especially at the prospect of being basted on Monday!!! Hee hee!!   

Anyway, have a great day ladies.
Lu
xxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Lucy, 

I am having another scan on Monday so I will find out how my follys have grown. I have 2 more injections and so hopefully I will be basted Wed/ Thurs.
I will think of you being basted on Monday whilst I am being dildo cammed


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Lu thats great news hun! Woohoo!! lol 

Dillydolly good luck for your next scan 

Magpie, just for you       hehe

 Royall, how are you feeling now? Still choccy munching? lol

hiya to everyone else 

J xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Lu - Well done hun. I am so pleased that they are there now and more than one! You fab girl. Bet you are  

Rebecca - so sorry it was a -ve hun  

Lots of love to you all and sorry for lack of personals. But lots of luck on Jabbin, sniffin, popping pills, 2ww in and basting!      

I'm flying off to a meeting in a mo and then back to see how poorly DH is doing. Got him home Tues am as he had a lumbar puncture on Mon and it took 3, yes, 3 attempts, Dr thinks she's gone through the Dura too, oh so nice of her! He is getting a lot of headaches as well as nerve pains in his back so is horizontal for a few more days. Poorly love but a brave one, not moaning much. Guess he's so used to pain.
Love that he is said to the Doc doing it when she was saying sorry for the amount of pain, well I guess this is nothing compared to childbirth is it, this must be my penance for being a man!?!   

Lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for your posts! I am so pleased with my little follies!!! 

Liz and Dillydolly here's another little follie dance for you! Mine must have worked so hope this one works for you two! 

          

Charlie, your poor DH, sounds nasty. I hope he's ok? He sounds lovely and not your typical man who has flu whenever he has a sniffle! Lucky you! 

Lol to you all!
Lu


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello chicks!

Glad the follies are responding Lu! Go follies go!

Thank you soooo much for the follie dancing! I will find out tomoz how they are getting on. I'm hoping to be basted early on next week, so there will be three of us at similar 

stages! More dancing for Lu, Dillydolly & myself!             

Hope everybody is ok - sending   for all

And     for those on  

Liz
x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies, hows everyone doing?

Feeling a bit anxious today - no symptoms as yet. Wondering if it will ever happen. Did anyone get pregnant, but have no symptoms?


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya all

Lu thats great news, wow monday basting how exciting  

Mouse sorry you are feeling anxious, can't give any advice as I got a BFN but hang on in there  

Liz good luck for tomorrow, hope those follies are doing their stuff  

Charlie sorry to hear about DH, poor thing must be agony.  Hope you are ok  

Dillydolly will keep up the follie dancin for you!! 

Hi Katrina - hears hoping your 3 weeks pass quickly 

Hi to everyone else

Love Jan xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Mouse - I had no symptoms really bit of extra urination and spotting but that could happen anyway. Sweetcheeks had no symptoms at all not even some spotting. Keep   it can happen!

Good luck ladies. Happy sniffin, jabbin, basting and 2ww'in!

Thanx 4 wishes to Dh, he's Ok as long as he keeps horizontal. I'm trying to work shorter days to be with him as much as I can. he is a love and doesn't moan much. He is used to a lot of pain so somehow he is coping!

Much love Charlie xx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

Rebecca- was very sorry to hear it was a -ve for you. I hope you and dh are ok xxx my putta is not picking up the additional pics- but think cyber hugs x

Mouse- don't despair - I hope you are on your way to a positive xx

Charlie - your poor fella - being in constant pain must be exhausting. Sending both him and you best wishes

Lu - great to hear your follie dances have been working a treat- hope to hear some more good news from you soon

Magpie- best of luck on your scan tomorrow - consider an icon free follie dance winging its way to you x

Coral - I hope you are maintaining your sanity on the 2ww. Watch lots of chick flicks - it helps take your mind off the waiting

Hi Jan, Dillydolly, Sair, Misky, Kizzy, Kitty, Royall, Katrinar, Chickadee and to all the other lovely ladies 
No symptons for me to report - slightly sore (.)(.) well, only 1 side really - but that could just be hormonal, had low af pains near ovaries, but it's always followed by wind (burping - nice - TMI?!?!!?!)    Considering I am not putting a lot of emphasis on to this one having a success - I did quite a lot of site searching today and read diaries and things for 2ww symptons - but didnt really get a lot from it. I might start a thread up which asks for the ladies with positives to list their symptons - whadya reckon? (am starting to sound obsessed even by my own standards!   )

love to all - hope u all have a lovely evening 
Amanda x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi ladies - nearly the weekend!

Go Lu - those follies have finally done as they were told - naughty wee beasties!   for the basting!!

Good luck Magpie and dilly dolly for next week too!  

Charlie -    for DH - hope he's up and about soon.  Don't do tto much running around - let other people help  you need to look after that little embie!

Welcome to Royall - hope nasty old   is passsing quickly - fingers crossed!

Mouse - hang in there lady!

Hello to Jan, Kizzy, chickadee, sweetcheeks, sair, rebecca, misky (you didn't miss much on CSI - not a classic!) and everyone else - there are soooo many names to remember!  (sorry if i forgot to mention you!!)

Take care

xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Good evening girlies

3 times in one day and I'm not even on a 2ww or having any treatment at the mo!!  Just thought I'd pop in before 'Hotel Babylon' which is rather annoyingly clashing with 'Footballers Wives' (you can tell what kind of sad person I am)!!   I'll record FW i think and watch it straight after  

Mands I think that is a great idea about the BFP symptoms, I would definately be interested on my next 2ww.......and you are not obssessive, I think i've worked out it comes as part and parcel of this whole TTC thing!  When's your test date??  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Charliezoom how are you feeling??  Any morning sickness or anything?  As Tessa says take it easy  

Liz, good luck again for tomorrow.

Gotta go, its nearly time!!!  Hi to everyone else.

Jan xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Jan,

Why have they changed Hotel Babylon to Thu? Is it not normally a Fri? I just teleport it on Sat afternoon.
Watching Footballers Wives tho...so bad its good!
Enjoy

Jx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone


sorry ive been away for a few days but am doing a new project at work and ive been soo busy and really tired when i got home, but finished now til monday   yippee... 


katrinar - the 3 weeks will fly by.

royall - hello and welcome, best of luck        

lu - thanks for the a/f dance, shes due in 6 days.

mouse - how are you?

magpie - best of luck for tomorow       



big   to everyone, hope you all are well


xxdeborahxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Lu - go follies!
Nikki -   blew   bubbles at ya!
Magpie - hope scan goes well
Royall - Welcome and lots of good luck! I was a clomid & IUI too - nice to be in the same camp!
Mouse - hang on in here and  

all ladies - much love xx      

thanx lovies!  
No sickness, as yet! But I never had any with lil ones pg or the MC so hopefully I will escape it again! I'm fine, getting a bit tired but generally good. I must admit to finding adjusting to being pg again a little strange but I'll get there, been through a lot of memories and emotions so i guess it is only natural. Went to lil ones grave at weekend, told her our news, think she is smiling with us. We're v v happy   , be a bit less anxious when scan done - 2wks tomorrow!

Lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Chickadee as far as i know Hotel Babylon has always been on thurs - it was good won't give anything away!!

I flicked over to see FW doesn't finish till 10.30 so thought I'd pop in, then get ready for bed, grab another glass of vino and settle down to watch it!!  You can tell DH is away for the night, the dog and I are having a real girlie night (even tho he's a boy!!) 

Hi Deb

Good to hear from you Charlie, glad you are feeling ok.  Look after that lil bean of yours  

I am off now, goodnight all

Love Jan xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

ok cool, will still watch it on Sat. It's great eh?  Always meant to say to you that Archie is absolutely adorable. I've got my fur babies too lol

J x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, it's almost the weekend! Yippee! I don't know about you but I really need the break.

Liz, good luck honey for your scan today! Let's hope those follies are lovely and round!

Dillydolly, lets hope that your follies are going to have a nice little growth spurt over the weekend! 

Hi Jan, how are things going with you? Good I hope. Fancy subjecting your poor dog to a girly night! You'll have him all confused! 

Charlie, glad you're doing well. I bet you can't wait for your scan. My sis had a 6 week scan on Monday and heard a heart beat. How cool is that. I thought you wouldn't hear anything so soon but the nurse said 6 weeks is when you'll first hear it! My sister is also going through what you are, in Oct last year she discovered baby girl had amniotic banding and wouldn't live, had to go through heartache of birth and burial. She's really nervous now but so far so good. I'll keep everything crossed for you that everything will be perfect for you this time. Lots of love and thoughts coming your way.

Deb, keep up the AF dancing, I know you're not due for a while but we don't want her coming late!

Kizzy, are you looking forward to the weekend? 

Rebecca, how are you chick?

Chickadee, any sign on AF?

Amanda, how are you getting on now? Any more symptoms honey? 

Hello to everyone else... Tessa, Sarah, Katrina, Mouse, Misky, Royall, 

Just one last little follie dance for Liz, Dillydolly and me! 

      

Go follies go! 

It's so so so nearly the weekend! 

Have a great Friday ladies.
Lu
xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

&    to Lu and Liz for basting on Monday - go girls!

Cathy when we had our first cons. appt, it was just a general health check and some consent forms to be signed. We then had to wait about 6 months for our first go at tx. Not sure how it varies from area to area tho. 

Girls I think I beat you in the furbaby stakes...I've got 3 dogs and 3 cats...hoping theres not triplets when I  manage to conceive lol   But yeah they totally are our babies and I'll   anyone who disagrees...

Kizzy, hope you have an absolutely fab night in Newcatle  If you dance enough and have lots of  then you won't need to worry about not getting to the gym hehe 

Jan, sad or not it was good to have FW back. AF not due til next Sun but was early last month so will just have to wait and see. Just you and me since lovely Lu will be on her 2ww. Keep each other sane (or maybe not lol)

Dillydoly, hows it going? 

Just been to the cinema to see The Fog - it was ok but my arm kills cos my friend kept grabbing it...some people! 

Hello to those I haven't already mentioned  sorry

J x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Lu,

Thanx hun. 

Are you basting on Monday? I hope those follies are doing well!

Lots of love to your sis. So pleased she heard a heartbeat! 
I really would like time to fly to then so that I can get to see lil HB flashing at me! 
Is your sis under the local Fetal Med unit too? I hope they are giving her all the tests she wants and needs to put her mind at rest. I spoke to mine this morning and they will be seeing me from 11+4 with the same great team of people we saw befote so I am reassured by that. Tell her to rest lots and keep  , odds are on her side that all will be good this time. It is a wierd time as one has lots of memories of precious lil one you wanted so much and got to know, but had to say goodbye to, I expect she is feeling similar emotions.

Lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for that, Em is getting good care at the LRI.

She has a 2 and a half year old called Mia, she's a real handfull though. Mia was 10lb 8oz and Em didn't take it easy, you never heard her moan and she worked for as long as she could. I just hope she does take care of herself this time instead of rushing around like before. She's not one to take it easy though.  

I really am thinking of you Charlie, I'm sure everything will be perfect for you.      

Lots of love
Lu
xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello all

How sad are we Chickadee    FW was excellent as you so rightly said, so bad its good!!  Our fur babies really help don't they but  I was once told by a 'friend' that 'he is a dog, not a baby'!! She was obviously not an animal lover!  I'm holding out on us cycling together, any sign yet??  I'm not due till fri!

Lu have a lovely relaxing weekend ready for your exciting week next week  

Liz hope the scan went ok  

Quick follie dance for dillydolly   and liz if need be!

Kizzy have you deserted us??

Must dash so big   to Deb, Rebecca, Amanda, Tessa, Charlie, mouse, royall, katrina, misky, sair, coral hope i've not missed anyone  

Have a fantastic weekend ladies

Love 'n'  

Jan xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

IUI girlies!!!
No Jan havent deserted you!!    Just not been on the computer much!
Day off today tho   Just got a new bathroom, hall, stair and landing carpet fitted, its chocolate brown and really nice!!  DP not seen it yet but he will be home soon!!

I have fur babies too, 3 kitties!!  , I love them as much as I would love a baby, which some folk find strange, but not animal lovers!!  

Boo Lilo and Jakey are my babies!!    

We are going away Sat night, to Newcastle for a night, looking forward to that!! I dont feel as fat now as I did on 2WW (damn pessaries!) but havent been back to the gym, yet! Naughty!!

As for treatment, I just have to wait for witch, she's due around 17th March, then I will down reg for 2 weeks (nasty big injection!!)

Lu, good luck for basting Monday, then you will find out how evil 2WW is!!  

I cant keep up with everyone now, so will just say a big HI to Jan, Lucy, Chickadee, Tessa, Debs, Magpie, Charlie, Mands,Kitty, Katrina,  Rebecca, Dilly, Mouse, etc etc etc!! arrggghh too many girlies!! 


Sending you all  

XXXXX


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls
just a quick 'pop in' for me - just wanted to say I started the bfp symptons thread - and thank you to charlie and Kizzymouse for their contribuions so far. I hope this proves helpful - or a happy distraction at least  

wanted to send you all a bucket load of baby dust  -     
let's hope it covers us all and brings us our dreams soon

If I don't get a chance to pop in later to say hi and catch up - have a great friday night/ weekend 
lots of love 
Amanda xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I hope you are having a good Friday afternoon - its lovely and sunny here (for a change!)


Well I've had my scan... WOW!!! That follie dancing really worked! Two big ol' follies on the right - our consultant said that I'd responded like a teenager! So two on the right, 

one 24mm & the other 22mm. A few little ones behind - and nothing on the left. So I'm in for basting Monday morning! Phew! The only thing is that my lining is only 4.5mm. 

They hope it will grow over the weekend, but they have prescribed me estrogen tablets that will thicken it up. 


I will stop worrying now & enjoy the weekend! I hope you all have a good one too!!

Thank you all for my follie dances & here is another one for Dillydolly & Lu      

 to everyone else!

Liz
x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Liz, I'm being basted Monday now too! My follies are smaller than yours but I have 1 just over 17 and 1 at 15. My lining is 12.5mm so all's good! Ooh I can't wait can you?

            

Some fairy dust for us! 

Dillydolly, hopefully you'll be basting too next week?? let's hope your follies get nice and big over the weekend!

Amanda, good luck with the thread, I'm sure I'll be having a peek over the next couple of weeks.

Kizzy, I agree with the kitty thing, I have 2, Alfie and Sean! They're lovely but do bring in dead things too much for my liking!!!

You have a great weekend too Jan!

Rebecca, are you still popping in here?

I'll pop back on tomorrow am to catch up with the rest of you lovely ladies! 

Can you tell I'm a little hyper and so excited!

I'm off to my sisters now for tea! 

Have a fab Friday night ladies!



Lu
xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all

Unfortunately, I'm not at the same stage as you but I've been reading this link on a daily basis and its been so helpful.
My DH and I have been ttc for 4 years now. Last year I had a laparoscopy which showed everything was fine, only mild endo but nothing to worry about. The problem has been put down to DH poor morphology so we have been put on the IUI list. Initally they said 6 months, but I got a letter in the post yesterday and they want us to come in for a pre assessment appointment on the 28th March.

Can anyone tell me what to expect? Does this mean that we could have the IUI soon after that?  I just don't know what to expect. They've also told us that we are entitled to 3 funded treatments which is great.

Thanks to everyone for allowing me to read about their experiences - it really helps. I'm becoming addicted to FF!

Cathy


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Kizzy, hope you have a great weekend in Newcastle. I've never been but I've heard it's a good night out.

Chickadee, wow 3 dogs and 3 cats. You're right, lets hope you don't get triplets eh! What a manic household that would be!!!!! Sorry we won't be cycling together next month. I had thought we would be. We'll still be able to keep each other sane though! Ish!! Just be on different parts of the whole process. I really have everything crossed that we'll have some great news this time next month! 

Cathy, I had my first appt to see the cons about IUI in Jan, they then said as I was 3 days into my cycle that they just had to wait till next cycle to start treatment so it was beginning of Feb but had I not been already into my Jan cycle then it would have been sooner. I agree with Chickadee, all NHS trusts are different. Mine will only fund 2 cycles as they say any more than this is pointless. I don't agree with this as reading this site there are plenty of people who get lucky third or fourth time around. I guess they just don't have much money to spend in Leicester!!

Liz, did you manage to sleep well last night? I'm getting really nervous now chick! I've been on the injections now for 15 days to get my follies to 17mm so it feels like a long drawn out journey! 

Anyway, I'm off to put some washing on whilst Ryan's at work... poor thing! 
I'll hopefully catch up later!

If I don't.... good luck Liz for Monday  

Good luck Dillydolly for your scan on Monday too.

Also good luck to everyone else I've missed who's scanning or having appts on Monday

Lots of love
Lu
xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girls

Just a quickie to wish Lucy and Liz loads of luck for basting on Monday.  Will be thinking of you and sending you loads of          

Have a fab weekend everyone

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Sarah! 
Have a great weekend too chick
Lu
xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

I need to update the IUI list, but there are many still on the 2WW and was wondering if there had been any news about them.  Could you please let me know

Thanks
Claire
P.S good luck to all who's being basted on Monday


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Haven't been on lately as I'm still very blue but just wanted to wish Lu and Liz all the best for tomorrow. I'll be sending you lots of positive vibes.      

Claire - can you put me on the waiting to start again list or whatever the appropriate one is please. Hopefully I'll have some cycle buddies once I'm ready to start again.

 to all,
Kitty x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

I mean Monday. I've lost the plot


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


lu - thanks for my a/f dances honey, very bect of luck for monday       

liz - very best of luck for monday honey        

dillydolly - best of luck with the scan sweetie        


big   to everyone, sair, clare, charlie, kizzy, jan, kitty, chickadee, cathie, rebecca,  liz and everyone else.


hope you all are well


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Kitty, I understand why you're feeling blue, huge hugs and lots of love.
Thanks for your best wishes honey.
Take care of yourself
Lu
x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello....

Thanks for you kind wishes about my scan on Monday, I haven't had any pains yet  like I did last month maybe I am immune to them now . Think not so I will see what they say on Monday.

Sending you lots of


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Its a gloomy wintery day here  , but its a good excuse for me to clear the hearth out and get a big roaring fire going! 

 for you Kitty, hopfully you can start your next treatment very soon.

Good luck for you scan tomorrow Dillydolly  

Lu! Well it looks like we are going to be checking 2ww symptoms together chick!! What time is your basting? Sending you lots of positive vibes   and mucho     

Thank you everyone for your good wishes for tomorrow! 


I am pretty positive & excited about the basting. I have a rotton cold today, so its nice to know that I have a couple of days putting my feet up this week, before going up to 

Birmingham for business on Thursday. 

 Misky, Sair, Chickadee, Deborah, Katrina, Jan, Kizzy, Mands, Claire, Tessa, Redpepper, Royall, Millers, and anybody else that I've forgotton (ooops)



Liz
x


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Sorry, I have deserted you all a bit.

Lu and Liz, good luck for basting tomorrow, and good luck for your 2ww. 

I am not sure that I have really had much time to dwell on my BFN - the only conversation with dh has been along the "are you ok?" "yep" lines!  We do need to have a proper talk, but it is finding the time at the moment.  I am just not sure I can face going through the 2ww again - I don't think he realises what a state I get into.  Still, I am sure give me a month or so and I will be ready to have one last go - you forget, don't you?  I think the worst bit is that you have so much information in the run up to basting (oh it grown a bit, and your lining is thickening up, etc etc) and then basting and then......nothing.  You just want to carry on having scans so someone can tell you what is going on in there.

DD1's chicken pox has been pretty awful.  She has not been sleeping at night, because the spots are itching, so I have been like a zombie all day.  And I suppose DD2 will be going down with it soon.  Everyone is going stir crazy because we are spending so much time at home.

And I have had the af from hell - I suppose the effect of stopping the pessaries.  I normally don't get very heavy afs, but this time.....

So sorry, not a very cheerful message from me, but I am fine, I think I just need some recovery time.

Fingers crossed for everyone else.....


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi.

Just to let you all know i'm still around waiting for Thursday to test, OMG. I so want it to be positive, but i really don't have my hopes up for it. I feel so different this month mentally. Physically, i've been getting very mild AF pains, boobs are more sore than last month and have been a lot more grumpy than last month. I could bite anyone's head off!   Could all this be positive to you know what?!!  

Oh god i need some reassurance.


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck for the basting tomoro girlies    &  

Rebecca, good to hear from you again. Sorry its been such a stressful time  , hope it all looks brighter for you soon hun.

Mouse, not too long for you til you test   Good luck hope its a  

Jan, I watched HB yesterday..wasn't it fab!? I remember Dexter Fletcher in Press Gang many years ago...did any of you watch that. I loved it lol

Dillydolly hope the scans a good one on Mon. 

Kitty have a hug  honey. take care of yourself.

hello to every1 else

I have to work tonight  but hope everyone else has a good Sunday

J x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49861.new.html#new new home peeps


----------

